# Anyone have pure Hammonds bloodline?



## TedH71 (Jun 13, 2011)

I know Mr. Hammonds has cut way down on breeding his dogs and perhaps could even be retired from breeding/raising pit bulls. So I was wondering if there are still breeders having or raising pure Hammonds?


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

You're better off looking for Alligator dogs, as Gary is probably the most successful breeder of that line, so most Alligator dogs today come from Hammonds' Dogs.
However, I'm having quite a bit of trouble finding it pure. Usually it's crossed with Chinaman or Patrick blood.

If I'm not mistaken, Tom Garner has a couple of Alligator/Chinaman crosses. Plenty of people hate on TG and call him a peddler, but the man has produced some awesome bulldogs. They're pretty friggin expensive though.

Sadly, most of the people I know of who run Alligator or Hammonds stuff are overseas. If you're willing to import, Limey Kennels has some very nice Alligator/Patrick crosses.

Sirius Kennels has some very nice Alligator dogs, sometimes crossed with Chinaman.

Game Kennel - European Home of the Alligator/Rufus Family has some very nice Alligator dogs, both pure and crossed.

The vast majority of Alligator blood that I could find is located overseas. I'm sure there's some of it over here, I just wasn't able to find it.

I know this isn't really what you asked for, but it's the best I could find lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know some hammonds folks...but they won't place with just anybody.


----------



## NoBodyThatsWho (Oct 18, 2016)

Fist off there is no "pure" anything unless the dog the line is based on was bred to itself. Second there is no Hammonds bloodline. Gary Hammonds base has always been off of The Plumbers "Alligator" but he has also crossed Garner's Spike blood, Anderson's Tonka and Anderson's Red Baron. 

Hammond's Black Jack Son is IMO the best stud on his yard as well as his sire Race Horse Haynes.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like Race Horse. He produced some crazy hard keepers tho haha


----------

